# Small Mustard Gas Question



## Roo Sker (Sep 8, 2013)

Are Mustard Gas's allowed to be shown?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, under bicolor.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Matt beat me to it.
Bill


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

ONLY if they are a bi-color. Most are not a good bi-color and unless form warrants form and finnage will be eliminated. Todays MG are blue fish with blue and yellow mixed in the fins. Not a competitive show color at all.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Basement bettas beat me to what I was going to say...xD

If that's the color you want to work with though, it would be nice to see someone trying to get a clean and well formed line going.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Yes, under bicolor.


*IF* they are bi-color and and not blue with multi blue and yellow fins


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

sorry to highjack the thread but I have a question , the original MG's had black edges, is the considered a fault as well? most bi-color MG's have the edging.


----------

